# Cinnamon x Spider Royal



## Savanna (Nov 27, 2007)

Still getting my head around genetics and I know a fair few on here can just pull the combinations out of the air so thought I would ask. I am getting a cinnamon royal male to go with 2 pastel royal females and hoping for a pewter or two. 

I also have a spider female ready not this coming season but hopefully the next. If I bred the cinnamon to the spider I imagine you would get - 

25% Normal
25% Cinnamon
25% Spider
25% ???? That is the one I don't know.

Can anyone shed any light on possible expected outcomes? 
Thanks for any help. :2thumb:


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

You're right so far, the one you're stuck is the combination of Spider and Cinnamon, this is called a CinnaBee.


----------



## tricky (Sep 29, 2007)

NERD - New England Reptile Distributors - Spider: Cinna-Bee


----------



## Savanna (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks Guys and especially for the link :2thumb: That answered my question. Main reason I was asking is that I also have a pastel male and would like to decide if to put the pastel or cinnamon to the spider female. Think I have made my mind up and I'll chase the pweters with the cinnamon and the bumblebee with the pastel. 

Still, I saw on the page you linked me to that there is a Pewter Bee in the making.... Now that I'd like to see 

Thanks for the help guys


----------



## Savanna (Nov 27, 2007)

LMAO Sorry I didn't realise that the Spider Pewter was actually a link when you clicked on it. Thats a tad different although in most it does just look like a jumble of the three without kind of making its mind up rather than a "different" morph if you see what I am trying to say. Wouldn't object if one got produced along the way and would be a good gene carrier. :2thumb:


----------

